# What do you guys do with badges/letters close to repair?



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a repair close to the tail gate badge "Jeep Cherokee"
I know how to debadge the letters but what do you do after repair? 

Do you just tell customer they will need to arrange for another badge if they want one there again?

Never attempted to reinstall a badge but guessing itll be a mess attempting to glue letters back on lol.

Any advice really appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Could you not just factor in the cost of a new badges into your price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

First make a template of the exact location of the original badges, remove them carefully and remove the original adhesive backing from the badge. Clean the surface of the paint and badge with a Tar and Glue remover and apply some 3M Mirror and Badge tape or VHB tape to the badge and reapply in their original places after completing the repair.

Alan W


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

There is a product that you can take the badge place it on this thin double sided tape and when you lift off the badge it takes the tape with it but only the shape of the badge the rest is left on the sheet.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks very much all for the suggestions.
Really appreciate it.


----------

